# Amazing sight for Fly Fishing "Stuff".....



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

A friend of mine sent this link to me this morning and I thought I would share it. This guy does FANTASTIC work. Enjoy
http://www.creeknuts.com/


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

great looking stuff, I see a couple of items I'd like to have, especially that nice wall cab and rod holder :yes:. I'll save that link. Oh and it's made in the USA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

